# Toe/Heel overhang.



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

I just got some new bindings, and I noticed a more significant overhang on my heel side. Is this going to have an affect on my riding? Pics posted below.


































Put the last one in there in case you wanted to see my whole setup.


----------



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

im in the same boat. i have small-ass feet and my heels hang of the board a tiny bit but my toes dont. they are right at the edge though. this is with the binding moved forward all the way. i have wondered if this was a problem, but it feels fine while riding.

from ur picture, it looks like you can shift ur bindings toward the fron of ur board a bit, this should fix ur problem, which is less drastic than mine.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

L/XL binding on a 155cm?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Large on a 155. Yup.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

If you have a size 10 or greater boot then you might want to look at a mid-wide or wide board. It always revolutionizes the ride for big footers to get wide boards.

I can't stand to drag and I ride 30* 15* in a size 9 boot. Some binding manufacturers just don't work for me for that reason.

Your option now is to ride with low edge angles so stay off the groomers and stay in the parks.:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Really? Theres no way to fix this? Like shifting the bindings forward. Maybe I should sell these(I got them on ebay for 45 bucks) and size the binding down one size. Im only size 8-9 boot.


----------



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

im pretty sure that much drag is not gunna do anything unless u do like racing carves or something where ur carving so deep ur almost touching the snow. my friend has size 12 boots, rides a regular board, and has much more drag then u and he never gets hung up from heel/toe drag. u should be perfectly fine unless you spend ur whole day doing extreme carves.


----------



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

also shifting the binding forward would def help


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks man. Ill try it. Im going to try the new bindings out this weekend, so Ill find out then.

PS: I like this forum. I asked the exact same question at SnowboardAddicts.com, and they are more concerned as to why I have Rome stickers on my Burton board.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

That's really a lot of overhang and you will most likely have problems with it if your making aggressive carves IMO.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Josh said:


> That's really a lot of overhang and you will most likely have problems with it if your making aggressive carves IMO.


Are you blind? Thats not much at all. Also as stated before, unless he does some CRAZY carving there won't be any trouble.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Is there suppose to be zero overhang?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Trace63
Are you kidding me lmao? I've had less than that and ate shit numerous times on my last board. 
Also, you must be blind as well.---"if your making aggressive carves"is what I said, isn't it?


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

Just move the bindings towards the toe edge and you'll be fine. I always hear about toe drag but I've never had any problems with my size 12 boots and 254mm board.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*Don't worry about overhang?*

Aggressive carves or steep terrain.... The two things I love the best.

NOTE: a wider board allows you to float more in pow and carve the board like it was designed.

The only down side to a wider board is it might feel slower edge to edge, but who races gates anyways? :dunno:


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Wide boards are good for carves, but they add board weight. Techies are not happy with more ozs stuck to the footsies. I have size 12s and I get toe hang from time to time. As stated before, the hard carves are going to be where the overhang causes problems. The times when I've edged out were mainly on icy steeps and in the Pipe. 

Also, if you are an 8/9 foot, mediums should do ok for you. If your feet still be growing, stick with the larges. You may be a size ten by next season. However, just cause you get a medium binding, the boot profile will not change. Your heels and toes will still hang with a smaller binding. 

Solomon Fusion series boots have smaller boot profiles if you want to get uber technical.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

You guys call that overhang? Unless you're carving flat on your back or stomach, that is not anything to be worried about. A test you can do is to tilt your board on edge to see how far it goes before your boots bump into ground. Now, ask yourself, "Am I always going to be carving/riding in this position?" Then decide for yourself if there is too much overhang.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

Pulling G's is over-rated


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

i gotta agree with boarderaholic, that overhang doesn't look threatening at all. you might wanna try centering them a little more, it looks like the heel hangs a little more than the toe, and i think it's easier to catch your heel because your toes are lifted off the board more than your heel, if that makes any sense.

nice bindings tho, i have the exact same ones.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

boarderaholic said:


> You guys call that overhang? Unless you're carving flat on your back or stomach, that is not anything to be worried about. A test you can do is to tilt your board on edge to see how far it goes before your boots bump into ground. Now, ask yourself, "Am I always going to be carving/riding in this position?" Then decide for yourself if there is too much overhang.


I actually did that last night. It was nearing like an 80 degree angle before the boot touched, and I thought...Ill never carve this low.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Atillia said:


> I actually did that last night. It was nearing like an 80 degree angle before the boot touched, and I thought...Ill never carve this low.


yea I did it too, no more worries mine was like 90 degree minimum.


----------

